# Multimammate mice???



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I know i've read on here that someone breeds multimammates but I can't remember who??
I was going to get some and try to set up a colony.
Does anyone know of anyone in the North East, or nearby, that breeds them??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There are several of us who are breeding multis - whereabouts are you? 

I do have a male and a couple of females if you're interested and could meet somewhere reasonably convenient.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Nerys breeds them, amd as ssthisto said so do several other members


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm up in the North East, Newcastle/Durham way, I do go down to Yorkshire occasionally but won't be for a few months now.
My Partner, John, has been rushed inot hospital for major surgery so I won't be going anywhere very soon.
When things have settled down I'll ask again in the meantime if anyone knows of a breeder closer to me I'd appreciate that.

Just off to hospital to see if John is out of surgery yet. They wouldn't let me stay as it was an 8 hour surgery.


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

I know reticulatus is in/near Yorkshire and uses multis. Not sure whether he breeds them or not though, might be worth messaging him to check.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i breed multis so ssthisto does, so does dan are you after some?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes i am after some.
With John in hospital at the moment I can't travel for a week or so tho'.
I have thought long and hard about having a small colony so that when I have a dogdy feeder, like my new royal, I am in a position to try everything to get it feeding.
I would only be after maybe one male to three females!!!!!
Does that sound about right?? I would still be feeding defrost as I would find it difficult to euthanise the young. My son says he will do that for me if/when it is required. ( Where would I get the CO2)?
The breeders would be pets as well.

I'll try reticulatas as well if he's close to me.


----------



## ukcams (May 22, 2007)

i have heard these are more likely to bite you,is this true or are they placcid ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unless they've been selectively bred for temperament and carefully handled from a young age....they* BITE.*

Not just little test bites, either - if you give them a chance they will bite nastily.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Multi Breeding colony Posted : 23 May 07 I'm looking at selling a "ready made" multimammate breeding colony.

This comprises of 20 new/nearly new boxes, 80 breeding adults and various aged offspring (approx 150-300).

This colony currently produces upwards of 250 pinkies per week.

I can also provide 150 kilos of food if required.

This colony is in York and is for COLLECTION ONLY.

Please direct any SERIOUS enquiries to me via email. Posted by : reticulatus Location : York IP address logged 86.137.35.209 Send an email in reply to this advert


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

yes thank wohic,

He sent an email to me about them. Didn't say how big it was int he email tho'.
I think that is going to be way too many for me but I did ask about maybe buying some of his colony. No way could I manage all that.

I may be able to get some breeding lab mice that would propbably do me just as well.


----------



## sh231193 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello,

If you would travel to Romford, Essex for a selected amount of mice then please E-mail me at: [email protected] telling me what you would like and I will send you a notification message saying I've got your mail. My pregnant girl has had kittens today and will be ready on the 22nd January. As soon as I know how many of each sex I have, I will let you know. I'll try to sex them on the 8th January. If you want any information, feel free to ask.

-Sarah


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

I breed Multis I live in York


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

sh231193 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you would travel to Romford, Essex for a selected amount of mice then please E-mail me at: [email protected] telling me what you would like and I will send you a notification message saying I've got your mail. My pregnant girl has had kittens today and will be ready on the 22nd January. As soon as I know how many of each sex I have, I will let you know. I'll try to sex them on the 8th January. If you want any information, feel free to ask.
> 
> -Sarah


 Hate to break it to you... This thread was started in early 2007 lol :blush:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Hate to break it to you... This thread was started in early 2007 lol :blush:


i thought that lol:bash:


----------



## jeff 007 (Nov 3, 2009)

*multis*

hi i am new on here from south wales does,anybody know where i can buy some multis as i have a few but need t get up to about 80 females

thanking you


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

redgex in goole have multis


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kelly doesssss


----------

